# longer lasting stuffed toys?



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

2 1/2 weeks is pretty good. My two don't usually let them "live" much past a day!!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We had to quit giving Tabitha any type of fabric toys. She pulled squeekers out and slowly ripped them to pieces. She loves to chew so we got Nylabones and a Hurley.They hold up and she loves them.

I agree 2 1/2 weeks is good. Poor duckie I think could be salvaged but he may have to lose his head to find enough good material!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Look up Tuffies. They are the strongest-built squeaker toys I've encountered. They lasted our two full grown goldens about three months of really hard play.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

We go through stuffed toys rather quickly. Some last a day, others a week. Zazoo's main goal seems to be to get the squeaker out of the toy, once that's accomplished he slowly shreds the remainder of the toy. I've tried the harder chewy toys and he doesn't seem to like the feel of them in his mouth. He prefers the stuffed variety. He's managed to destroy some of the kids stuffed animals as well!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Tuffies are stuffed. They're a very strong canvas that is stitched multiple times.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

*new toy*

This is not a stuffed toy but it is something new I found at Target on sale this week. It is made out of a soft plastic they really like, It says it has appealing chewy feel, great for power chewers, for dogs of all ages, it also floats in the water! It is called an orka jack with rope.


----------



## Mike140 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Tuffies*

Reily absolutely loved the Tuffie Octopus. It was rated a 7 out of 10 for toughness. It lasted an hour and a half!! So far the Kong is the only toy that survives.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So far so good with all my stuffies here. He hasnt tried to rip them open.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Stuffies have a life expectancy of about 5 to 10 minutes in my house. It is awful. I can't buy them anymore..


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I think 2 1/2 weeks is a long time! Mine don't make it an hour. They shred and eat the rope toys, soft plastic toys are useless they are gone in minutes, anything with a squeaker needs to be killed and mutilated as quickly as possible, and stuffed animals are just for the joy of gutting out the stuffing. (They do the same thing with their beds). The only toys that survive here long term are Kongs and Nylabones.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

American Kennal Club [AKC] is a very good brand. They last my dog a while. Just remember I have a yorkie, which mean less strenth then a golden.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I forget the namebrand but the pack like a chew toy made out of firehose that has a squeeky in it. The only one that can get thru it is Rusty so far.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We have resorted to giving Ike our daughter's old stuffed animals. The better quality ones too! Boyd's and such. They last longer. The seaming is stronger and the threads are stronger. When a seam does rip, I stitch it back. The fabric hasn't ripped. He's had one duck for months now. A pig he had, lost it's stuffing so he's playing with the shell and it hasn't ripped.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive taken smaller de-stuffed toys and shoved them into the shell of larger de-stuffed toys...Lexi loves to pull them out...I stuff them in...she rips them out...easier to pick up then all the fluffy stuffing....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Ive taken smaller de-stuffed toys and shoved them into the shell of larger de-stuffed toys...Lexi loves to pull them out...I stuff them in...she rips them out...easier to pick up then all the fluffy stuffing....


 
This is a great idea! Jester has many de-stuffed toys in his toybox I could do this with!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

These stuff toys, called Egg Babies, seemed to last the longest for my crew. Probably because they can pull out the egg (stuff squeaky) through an elastic hole. Afterwards I can put the eggs back in.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

We can't do stuffed animals here--they're gone too quickly. However, my daughter's friend gave Jazz a toy he absolutely loves. It's essentially 6 strips of fleece (about an inch thick each) braided together into about a 2-ft strip. You want to braid it as tightly as possible. They only last a few weeks, but since you can buy a yard of fleece pretty cheaply, it's not a problem. I'll try to post a picture of his later...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> These stuff toys, called Egg Babies, seemed to last the longest for my crew. Probably because they can pull out the egg (stuff squeaky) through an elastic hole. Afterwards I can put the eggs back in.


The egg babies have survived in our home, but he likes the eggs more than the shell. I also timed how long it takes for him to get 5 eggs inside the turtle.....30 seconds


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I like this toy...the awful mad kitty!  The way the legs and tails are sewn, if Merlin chews one off, the body stays intact! It's a canvas material and he loves to play with it. http://www.dogtoys.com/nastyscaries.html


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Homemade Toy*

I posted this back January 06. Still make them. I also buy fleece baby blankets and tie the end in knots and the boys love them. 

Homemade Toy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Morning Everyone,
Wanted to share an inexpensive idea with everyone who is tired of spending big bucks for toys that are destroyed almost before they leave the bag. While in California I happened upon an inexpensive toy in a local pet shop. It was simply strips of fleece braided togeter and knotted at the ends, knots in the middle etc. Different styles included some made into loops some had tennis balls attached. I bought it becuase it advertised that while inexpensive, I payed 5.99, the fleece also acts like a cleaning agent for their teeth. Jimi and Sami both loved it. They tugged and Jimi chewed on the knots for hours. Needless to say it did not look great for long but being cheap I would just re-tie or snip off frays etc. So being the crafter that I am, while shopping in Walmart one day I found fleece material for $1.00 a yard....Lightbulb....So now Mommy makes the toys herself for pennies a piece because you can get a load out of a yard....Have given them to friends and families and they think they are great.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

We just bought a braided tug of this fleece, and when we got home I thought how easy it would be to make!! :doh: LOL! Live and learn!



sholley said:


> I posted this back January 06. Still make them. I also buy fleece baby blankets and tie the end in knots and the boys love them.
> 
> Homemade Toy
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the only toy to have lasted through Steel's puppyhood and that's probably because it was buried in snow for the past 6 months. Needless to say, he got a hold of it and within the hour... 










... Mr. Sheep had spilled his guts.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Helping Udders has these, which have lasted way longer than any other toy I have ever had. Hilton is extremely destructive-fencing and dog houses included! Thankfully, she leaves furniture and clothing along (but not carpeting)

http://www.helpingudders.com/Pentapulls.htm

and more

http://www.helpingudders.com/goughnuts.htm

http://www.helpingudders.com/huckhurley.htm

I like this website because they send a portion of their sales to rescue, and supplying stuff to the canine soldiers in Iraq.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> I like this toy...the awful mad kitty!  The way the legs and tails are sewn, if Merlin chews one off, the body stays intact! It's a canvas material and he loves to play with it. http://www.dogtoys.com/nastyscaries.html


I've had mad kitty and mean kitty (the purple one) and they're very well made, however, my dog always seems to be able to chew the ear and start pulling the green stuffing out!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

No toy lasts in our house either! Tanner has destroyed all stuffed toys in 5 to 10 minutes, he put's them between his front paws and pulls on them with his teeth until a hole opens up, then in 5 minutes he looks like he is sitting in a cloud because of all the stuffing.lol!

Nothing is worse than spending $30 dollars at the pet store, bringing it home and minutes later into the trash can...I try to watch him but he is so d--- sneaky, he also has the most shifty eyes I have ever seen on a dog!

One good thing he loves Nylabones and they last for about 2 months and then he gets a new one, this is from a dog that was constantly stealing the wood from the fireplace this winter and chewing on it!

I knew exactly what I was getting into with getting a Golden Retriever and he is the love of our lives, but right now he will be 1 year old in 9 days and challenges us constantly....ah doggie adolescence:bawling:




Paula


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i can belive myself but AKS ducky still alive.Normally toys die in couple days,and we have a skin around for another couple weeks.Honey really gental with a ducky that suprises me a lot.I gess she is in love.LOL


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

My Bailey has a latex chicken, yep, like the dead chicken thing, that she has had for a year. It has a squeaker in it and she will carry it around and "show" everyone that comes here. So far, it is the only softer latex or rubber type toy she hasn't ripped apart one way or another.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

we have a lot of skins laying around.They make a perfect toy too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The canvas toys last the longest. And Lucky loves to play rough tug with them. 

But Lucky especially loves the soft fuzzy ones and will not harm it but lovingly lick it for about two weeks. He's gentle when we play tug with a fuzzy. He knows......

But a couple of weeks after having it the head is chewed off. Maybe later the feet. Then I start to see stuffing and usualy take out the sqeaker at that time. Eventually its trashed and I have to really hide it in the trash or he will dig for it.

Before Lucky was a year he used to automatically start ripping apart a fuzzy...and I started telling him 'no Lucky....I'm going to have to take it away....."

And he stopped...would lick it instead. I would never say Lucky is a "bright problem-solver" but he does seem to know the english languaage.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

What is it with dogs disemboweling any stuffed toy? Is it the wolf in them? I will have to try a Tuffie or the Orka. I saw it and passed because I thought the plastic might be too soft and be shreadded in seconds.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

we went to the flea market the other day and spoke to a lady who runs a dog boutique here in town. ans she sells what are called GOUGHNUTS. the nice thing about them, besides Boomer loving them, is they last forever and theres a safety indicator letting the owner know when it is time for a replacement..and the nice thing is they replace it for free!!! all you pay is the shipping! you can purchase them online at www.goughnuts.com


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I've gone to garage sales and have picked up new stuffed animals for cheap! That way if they get chewed up, then oh well, I didn't pay much for them. We still have one called Spot, that looks a little dismembered, but is still around


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Any stuffed toys we get Emma seem to last a few days if we are lucky before she is tearing the stuffing out've them lol


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Crockett has had his "snuggle kitty" since we brought him home. It had one of those battery powered beating hearts in it to make the transition easier. I took the heart out of the velcro pouch after the battery died and it has been a toy ever since. It has been chewed on and tugged on a lot. The stuffing is now coming out but after 16 months. I never dreamed it would last that long and nothing else "stuffed has


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Hobbes is still only 4 months old, so he's not quite as powerful as an adult. He's had the same AKC brand squirrel toy for at least a month now, with no damage. He chews on it every day, and it has squeakers in the body and in the tail. He loves just carrying it around the house, then flopping down to chew it a bit.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

For the Love of Goldens said:


> I've gone to garage sales and have picked up new stuffed animals for cheap!


Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. I don't get the ones with "bean" type stuffing - that can be a mess. Try to stay away from removable eyes -- the eyes will be removed, but I worry about injestion. 

my lab pups never destroyed toys -- Bridger (at 17 months) still disects 'em & has taught 8 y/o Sadie the fun of it. I feel bad when Bridger rips up some toy we've had for 14 years - no respect


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby loves to carry toys about 
she has lots of soft toys some last longer than others
she has two tuffies and they are quite tuff but we have had the needle and thread out for them a few times
she has a mad kitty that I think is the only toy that is still complete and hasnt been sewn back together
she likes rope toys and they are pretty cheap so when they are well shredded we just replace them
I am going to try and plait some fleece see how we get on


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah has had the same stuffed bear since he came home and a stuffed dragon he loves...all others are "killed slowly"...an eye or nose taken off or holes made and unstuffed. Not sure why the bear and dragon are part of his pack. (pic is Noah as a young pup with Mr. Bear)


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried the chubby buddies by Nylabone? They are plush animals but have a nylabone inside (instead of stuffing). Saw them at Petsmart but was afraid to spend my money so went for the regular nylabone instead. Here they are: http://www.nylabone.com/products/interactive/plush/

Notice the hedgehog says for moderate to strong chewers
http://www.nylabone.com/products/interactive/plush/chubby-buddies-hedgehog.htm


----------



## guccigucci (Mar 3, 2009)

toys for goldens never last


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

We've had some good luck with Go Dog toys: http://www.godogfun.com/products_chewguard They are sewn with extra durable seams.

Even still, after about a month or so, there will be carnage (ripping out the stuffing and the squeaker), but they continue to play with the "carcass" for another several weeks. To me 2-3 months of fun out of a $14 stuffed toy is a success.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My guys LOVE stuffed animals but I'd be in the poorhouse if I kept the boys in supply by buying stuffies from the pet store. I have yet to find one that they don't destroy. Even the "hard chewer" ones don't last - they may last a bit longer but not more than a day! 

I've taken to buying good quality stuffed toys at yard sales & donation shops. I make sure that there are no hard plastic pieces that could be swallowed & wash them before they're given to the guys. I'm pleased to announce that "Mr. Gorilla" & "A.L.F. have been around for 2 months!!!!!

Unfortunately, many stuffed animals belonging to my granddaughter have suffered at the mouths of the furkids. Last time Jade visited, she went to the dog's toy box, pulled out her golden retriever stuffie and asked if I could sew it up. It was way beyond repair - stuffing gone, leg gone..... just a carcus!

In the spring when the snow finally goes, my backyard looks like a battle has ensued and the losers are scattered all about with guts pouring out. I guess that winter never goes @ our home - we pick up the white stuffing but it always seems to come back!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Been there, done that.

The Go Dog Green Dragon I bought didn't even last 10 minutes before a hole was in the leg. The Chubby Buddies took maybe a bit longer, but my dog crushed the ball inside the Chubby Buddy.



Celeigh said:


> We've had some good luck with Go Dog toys: http://www.godogfun.com/products_chewguard They are sewn with extra durable seams.
> 
> Even still, after about a month or so, there will be carnage (ripping out the stuffing and the squeaker), but they continue to play with the "carcass" for another several weeks. To me 2-3 months of fun out of a $14 stuffed toy is a success.





dogwalker81 said:


> Has anyone tried the chubby buddies by Nylabone? They are plush animals but have a nylabone inside (instead of stuffing). Saw them at Petsmart but was afraid to spend my money so went for the regular nylabone instead. Here they are: http://www.nylabone.com/products/interactive/plush/
> 
> Notice the hedgehog says for moderate to strong chewers
> http://www.nylabone.com/products/interactive/plush/chubby-buddies-hedgehog.htm


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I miss the days of having just Sam and could buy him even a cheapo stuffie and it would live forever. He loved to carry them around, play fetch with them, and mouth on them, but never ripped them to shreds. Dillon, on the other hand... he starts gnawing on any appendage he can until he just comes off, then moves to the next one, and the next one, until its just a "trunk" of a body left and then he proceeds to de-stuff. That is, if it even lasts that long in his possession before bratty Sammy decides its HIS toy and a tug of war match ensues which guarantees the poor stuffie will be brutally ripped in half...

NO toys have survived in my house except rope toys, and firehose toys.


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

Merlins mom said:


> I like this toy...the awful mad kitty!  The way the legs and tails are sewn, if Merlin chews one off, the body stays intact! It's a canvas material and he loves to play with it. http://www.dogtoys.com/nastyscaries.html


I have to agree. We have 2 of the kitties, and bought a tiny kitty with rubber paws for our Belle. We've had one mad kitty for over a year now with only a small tear in one leg, put there by our new pup Belle. My girls love to play with them.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Mr T is not a chewer 
But Miss T :doh: 

Here is the "Miss T proof" squeaky toy collection
They really do last !!! 

*YANKERS* series by FatCat Inc
I've seen them available on other links as well
http://www.shopfatcat.com/instyadogtoy.html


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I've had good luck with *Dr. Noy's dog toys* - their stuffing is different than most, and have a velcro opening where you can replace or remove the squeaker (what fun would that be!). They aren't very large - so don't get a small one. First heard of Dr. Noy when Helen Redlus was selling them to raise funds for her Golden Town - ones I boght back then have gotten lost & replaced, but I've never had one "gutted."


----------



## PhuFighter (Jun 22, 2009)

I've tried almost all of the brands that my local stores carry, and the only ones that seem to last more than a week are the Tuffies from mydogtoy.com - I have two of the rings (rated a "10" on their scale"), and a bone (rated an "8"). The golden took about 3 weeks to destroy one ring, and the 2nd ring is just used for tug of war games with the lab. The lab was good with the "8" rated bone until she got bored one night and completely destroyed it in < 10 mins of chewing. Although, all in all, I'm pretty happy with the longevity of those toys..


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

I like to go to Goodwill or thrift stores and look for quality stuffed animals that have no eyes/nose/beanie type stuffing. I like the ones that are supposed to be for babies because they are soft, have less stuffing, and the eyes/nose/mouth are stitched on. I just cut a slit in them and add a squeaker or a few depending on the animal. Then I run it through the sewing machine and quick close it back up. Doesn't look the best but they love them and I love that I only usually pay about $1 or less. The bag of squeakers was really cheap online and they generally just pull the squeaker out so I just use it again.


----------



## guccigucci (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow good thread... i just love the idea of the fleece but can they easily inhale them?


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

The Tuffy Ultimate Bone and Ring have held up very well with our two.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I know this thread is quite old but wanted to add a vote for the Tuffies range of stuffed toys. Molly de-stuffs most toys in less than a day. As a last try I bought her a Tuffies Turkey for christmas and it's still here and not any sign of holes or ripping apart so it's lasted 3 months and I'm sure will last a long time still. She plays with it a lot so it's seen heavy play, I'm really pleased with how long it's lasted. It's a good size for a golden too as it's large, I think it's really cute and Molly loves it. This particular one is a 7 on the tuffies scale.


----------

